
Sorry, Blue Apron. The Joys of Cooking Can’t Fit in a Box. (2015) - edward
https://newrepublic.com/article/122959/sorry-blue-apron-joys-cooking-cant-fit-box
======
nlawalker
Blue Apron is the cooking version of a LEGO kit or a coloring book, the former
of which has been popular for decades and the latter of which is apparently
experiencing a moment as people look for ways to combat the lack of direction
and clear goals in their careers and lives.

A lot of people aren't creative, or don't have the energy or confidence to be
creative, or cooking just isn't "their thing" but they want to try it (or
maybe they just need a gentle introduction). Following clear directions
towards a well-specified goal when you have all the tools and ingredients you
need right in front of you can be fun, relaxing, satisfying and confidence-
boosting. See just about every video game ever made.

Of course someone who loves cooking isn't going to see the appeal of Blue
Apron. For a lot of other people, cooking looks like this:
[http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cook_home](http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cook_home).

------
noir_lord
I can see the appeal of these services though I don't use them (don't even
know if we have them in the UK).

I'm actually fortunate since my office is about a third of a mile from an old
fashioned style in-door covered market that has a lovely sandwich place, so I
go pick up my lunch and all the ingredients I need to cook (there is a
butchers, fishmongers, veg stall) that night, it's _hugely_ cheaper than the
supermarkets, the food is generally better as well.

I tend to cook simple meals during the week (lots of steamed veg and fish or
stews) since they are fast, easily cooked and in the case of stews eaten the
next day or frozen.

The above was a huge part of my losing 60lbs last year, no fancy diets or
anything I just stopped eating _anything_ I hadn't cooked or prepared.

It's actually quite hard to eat 2500 calories of fish and veg :)

------
bdcravens
We subscribe to both Blue Apron and Home Chef. I've always fancied getting
into "cooking", but never knew where to start. With these services I've
explored new techniques, equipment, and ingredients that I probably never
would have otherwise. The recycling problem is improving, as Blue Apron will
let you send back packing and refrigeration materials postage paid.

